

New phonetic alphabet - ndsweeney
http://ndsweeney.co.uk/fun/modern-day-phonetic-alphabet/
Just for fun
======
ergergregg
The idea of a phonetic alphabet is that anyone can understand something you
are saying over voice.

I myself never heard of "Zoopla", "Yell"

And this would be worst if im talking with an airline, or my grandfather.

Completely dumb.

